# MRV Disconnect Problem. Picture Attached



## mikeap (Jun 17, 2007)

I have 4 HR24s, all use DECA for internet, the Deca broadband adapter is connected to my router.
This message you see attached has happened with other boxes as well so I don't think it's JUST a bad Living Room Box. 

Could this be one of those issues I read about where I need to go with Manual IP addresses for the boxes, or any other thoughts on how I could keep this from reoccurring.

For those who can't see the error message in my attachment, it says "Family Room has been disconnected from your home network. This program can no longer be viewed".


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice screen shot.


----------



## mikeap (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah, that's where Directv decided to crap out on me. Nothing I can do about it. Any ideas how to stop this from happening?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Have you run the DECA tests?


----------



## mikeap (Jun 17, 2007)

No I haven't, can you tell me what that is and how to do it?


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

do a re set on all of your receivers


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Hit Guide and the right arrow. There are a coupld of tests to run. Report back your numbers.


----------



## mikeap (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm a bit lost. For the guy who said reset all my receivers, do you mean the Red Button Reset?

For the suggestion of hitting guide and the right arrow, is that just going to bring up the guide and move me 30 mins to the right?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

mikeap said:


> For the suggestion of hitting guide and the right arrow, is that just going to bring up the guide and move me 30 mins to the right?


Sorry, on the front of the receiver, not the remote. Might take a couple of tries. Hit them simultaneously.


----------



## mikeap (Jun 17, 2007)

Any thoughts on if perhaps the DHCP issue I read about on a sticky post could be the issue here? Should I set each box to a Static IP? Could it help? Couldn't hurt, right?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

There could be several things, but you haven't given enough information to know much.
What is your DECA networking status?
I use DECA, and DHCP and don't have this problem.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

mikeap said:


> . . . . Room has been disconnected from your home network. This program can no longer be viewed".


I get that message when I'm watching a recording from a DVR that starts to reset itself.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Could be when his router is renewing its lease for that dvr too, could it not vos? I see that once in a while at 2am. Not often enough to care though.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Could be when his router is renewing its lease for that dvr too, could it not vos? I see that once in a while at 2am. Not often enough to care though.


Yes, DHCP lease times have caused some problems, but not all the time, or at least for everyone.


----------

